# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool FRP:  حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Itel A16 Plus

## mohamed73

حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Itel A16 Plus       

```
ERASE FRP Selected Model : Itel A16 Plus
Code Name : Itel_A16_Plus_SC7731E
Operation : Erase FRP [1]
  Authenticating... OK
  Retrieving data... OK [265,82 KiB]
Hold VOL DOWN then plug-in USB cable!
Waiting for device... COM4
Protocol : SPRD3
Sending FDL1... OK [32,71 KiB]
Boot ver: Spreadtrum Boot Block version 1.1
Sending FDL2... OK [470,35 KiB]
Reading DEVINFO... OK
   Model Name : itel A16 Plus
   Product Name : SA332
   Manufacturer : ITEL MOBILE LIMITED
   Platform : sc7731e_1h10_v1.1.0
   Android Version : 8.1.0
   Security Patch : 2020-06-05
   Build ID : A16Plus-SA332-8.1-OP-V037-20200611
Erasing FRP... OK
UNLOCKTOOL 2022.05.19.0
Elapsed time : 20 seconds
```

----------

